# Updated pics of my mini rex litter



## parkersmom120106 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey all,

Thanks again for all the help ya'll have given me on my bunnies so far! 
I just wanted to post the newest pics of the babies and see if I can get any more opinions on the fur color of one of them. They're about to be 5 weeks old now. 

Thanks! 







This is the one I'm wondering about the color on. It looks like it's reddish with grey. There is no ring when I blow the fur. There does seem to be more grey on the feet and belly. 






This one is losing the grey spots on the feet and under the belly. They're still there, but far less noticeable than before. I'm guessing s/he's a broken tort. I have a home for him or her already with a friend who's wanted a rabbit as a pet for a long time. Yay!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 21, 2011)

The first looks like a blue tort to me.

Congrats on finding a home for the broken tort!


----------



## parkersmom120106 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's what some were saying on a previous thread when the babies were younger. I was wanting to check again now that they're older. I guess blue tort it is. He/she is adorable either way.


----------

